# How is AHP-1200 ahuja headphone for Monitoring ?



## harman90 (Oct 22, 2013)

Have anyone tried Ahuja headphones for Monitoring ? I have been told they are widely used in India for studio purposes ?
Let me know your experience about it. I am looking for Monitoring Headphone for Voice over purposes. For now I have HD 202 Headphones which obviously are not for monitoring. 

Ahuja Sound Solutions


----------



## harman90 (Oct 25, 2013)

?????


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 25, 2013)

Havnt ever heard em.......


----------



## sanjeetchowdhury (Mar 12, 2015)

If you are a bass head then go with ahp 1800 or samson sr950.  I am a basshead so i am going to buy the sr950.  I did a lot of research and found it to be best as it has a 50 mm driver and frequency response from 10hz. 
For info. Lower the frequency better the bass


----------



## $hadow (Mar 13, 2015)

Audio technica provides professional monitoring headphones but I have never heard about these....


----------



## Prakash S (Jul 12, 2021)

Folks, I guess the discussion is around the headphones for Monitoring. 

I just got the Ahuja Multipurpose Stereo Headphones AHP 600.  

The comfort,  feature, performance and sound clarity is super awesome !!!! Really Loved it. 

If you any DJ's definitely give it a try guys. 

It is available on www.pasystems.in


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 12, 2021)

Sennheiser HD 206 which retails near to 1k-1.4k is best for Monitoring and DJ work it has a well balanced config and Sennheiser is good for balanced HQ headphones.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 12, 2021)

*graph.keepa.com/pricehistory.png?asin=B01N7S0IPR&domain=in





Why are headphone's price so unstable? This headphone has retailed for around 3k also and at 999rs also. Such wide gap is bad.


----------

